# Bảo dưỡng giường - nệm đúng cách cho giấc ngủ ngon hơn



## Chin Chin

_Với xã hội phát triển như hiện nay thì việc có được giấc ngủ ngon đôi khi gặp không ít trở ngại, bởi những ngày làm việc bận rộn cùng thói quen lướt đọc tin tức khiến chúng ta bị đảo lộn đồng hồ sinh sinh học. Bình quân một người bình thường sẽ có thời lượng ngủ là 8h/ngày thì tin thần mới tỉnh táo để bắt đầu ngày làm việc tốt hơn. Tuy nhiên họ thường trằn trọc, khó chìm sâu vào ngủ trọn vẹn, vậy nguyên nhân do đâu?_

Theo các chuyên gia về giấc ngủ cho rằng một nhân tố nhỏ trong việc bảo quản nơi nghỉ ngơi của bạn, nó làm cho cơ thể cảm thấy bức bối, khó ngủ. Bằng việc giới thiệu cách Bảo Dưỡng Giường - Nệm Đúng Cách Cho Giấc Ngủ Ngon Hơn và thêm một vài quy tắc chung vào thói quen nghỉ ngơi, bạn sẽ tận dụng tối đa thời gian chết của mình cho giấc ngủ sâu và trọn vẹn.






_Bảo Dưỡng Giường - Nệm Đúng Cách Cho Giấc Ngủ Ngon Hơn_​
*Tạo vùng thoải mái trong phòng ngủ của bạn*
Chiếc giường là mảng đồ nội thất quan trọng nhất trong phòng ngủ và nệm là nhân tố tiếp xúc trực tiếp với cơ thể bạn, vì thế chúng nên được đầu tư xứng đáng nhất. Nệm cần tạo được cảm giác thoải mái, không quá cứng, nhưng cũng không quá mềm.

Ga trải giường cần được giặt giũ vệ sinh với dung dịch an toàn, không gây dị ứng da. Việc xả một ít nước tạo mùi hương  dịu nhẹ sẽ góp phần thúc đẩy sự tâm trạng bạn trở nên dễ chịu hơn.

Cuối cùng nhắc đến màu sắc của giường và phòng ngủ - bạn nên chọn những gam màu pastel nhẹ nhàng như xanh, hồng, trắng mềm,...Những màu sắc sống động như đỏ, cam, vàng có thể khiến bạn tỉnh táo hơn vào ban đêm. Hãy là cho phòng ngủ bạn luôn ấm cùng nhất có thể - nó sẽ làm nên điều kỳ diệu cho chất lượng giấc ngủ bạn.






Bảo Dưỡng Giường - Nệm Đúng Cách Cho Giấc Ngủ Ngon Hơn​
*Tần suất vệ sinh giường-nệm-ga-gối*
Đây là lựa chọn cá nhân của bạn về thời lượng bao lâu* vệ sinh giường, nệm, ga, gối *một lần. Nhưng thực tế cho thấy rằng, giường của bạn sẽ trở thành một ổ vi khuẩn, gây kích ứng da, nhiễm trùng mạt bụi, rệp và nhiều thứ khác. Mạt bụi này thông thường nhưng nó chứa tất cả các thành phần không hợp lý như: tế bào da chết, tóc, bộ phận bọ chét, ve và những thứ khó chịu khác.

Vì vậy, vệ sinh chăn ga hàng tuần sẽ góp phần loại bỏ bụi bẩn , tế bào chết tích tụ trên giường ngủ. Khi giặt bạn nên lưu ý lộn ngược lại (giặt bề trái của sản phẩm) để bảo vệ màu sắc  hoa văn, và sử dụng nước ấm thay vì nóng, vì hầu hết các tấm và vỏ được làm từ vải co rút.






Bảo Dưỡng Giường - Nệm Đúng Cách Cho Giấc Ngủ Ngon Hơn
​*Làm khô chăn-ga-gối trước khi cất giữ*
Sấy kho là điều bạn nên làm sau khi giặt chăn ga, nhưng bạn nên lưu ý đọc kỹ hướng dẫn đế chắc chắn rằng không làm ảnh hưởng đến chất liệu vải. Bởi có một số vải Drap đặc biệt khi bạn dùng máy để sấy sẽ tác động đến chất lượng, giảm độ mềm mịn, bên bỉ của sản phẩm. Do vậy để tránh nấm mọc bạn nên phơi nơi thoáng mát với nhiệt độ thích hợp để đảm bảo chăn ga bền đẹp nhé.

Đối với việc lưu trữ, cất giữ tốt nhất bạn nên gấp chúng gọn gàng và đặt trong ngăn tủ khô thoáng, mát mẻ. Để tránh màu vàng của vải, bạn có thể lót bề mặt bằng một số khăn giấy không chứa axit.

*Bảo dưỡng gối*
Một cách tốt để bảo vệ gối của bạn khỏi bụi bẩn là sử dụng vỏ bọc bảo vệ gối (vỏ bọc đặc biệt đi kèm với vỏ). Những vỏ bọc này giúp bảo quản gối tránh khỏi các tác động bụi bẩn từ bên ngoài như bụi bẩn, tóc và mỹ phẩm. Ngay cả với bộ bảo vệ gối (cần được giặt ít nhất một lần một tháng), bạn vẫn nên giặt gối ít nhất hai lần một năm. Hầu hết các gối đều có thể giặt bằng máy, nhưng kiểm tra nhãn để chắc chắn. Sử dụng chất tẩy lỏng nhẹ, vì bột giặt có thể để lại dư lượng. Để giữ cho máy giặt cân bằng, giặt gối theo cặp. Bạn cũng có thể chạy chu trình giũ hai lần, một lần mà không có chất tẩy rửa, để đảm bảo chúng được giặt đúng cách (chất tẩy rửa quá mức có thể gây phát ban).






Bảo Dưỡng Giường - Nệm Đúng Cách Cho Giấc Ngủ Ngon Hơn​
*Bảo dưỡng nệm*
Chất lượng và sự sạch sẽ của nệm luôn là điểm mấu chốt quyết định đến giấc ngủ của bạn. Ngày nay các dòng nệm cao cấp đều có hai mặt, vì vậy bạn nên lật nó 6 tháng một lần, để đạt được độ mòn đối xứng và kéo dài tuổi thọ của nệm. Vỏ nệm cần được tháo ra và giặt bằng máy mỗi tháng một lần. Đối với bản thân nệm, làm sạch bằng hơi nước ít nhất một lần một năm là đủ, nhưng một số bảo trì bổ sung sẽ không bị tổn thương. Để làm mới nệm, trước tiên bạn cần hút bụi thật kỹ. Sau đó lấy một hộp lớn baking soda và phết lên khắp bề mặt. Để nó trong một vài giờ; baking soda sẽ hấp thụ tất cả các mùi và dầu. Sau đó, chỉ cần hút bụi nệm một lần nữa. Nếu không có thời gian bạn có thể liên hệ các đơn vị vệ sinh nệm uy tín để giúp bạn làm sạch chiếc nệm nhà mình nhé.

*Tạo mùi hương dịu nhẹ cho giấc ngủ*
Khâu làm sạch giường ngủ khá quan trọng cho một giấc ngủ ngon trọn vẹn. Thêm vào đó bạn có thể chủ động tạo thêm mùi hương nhẹ chẳng hạn như: hương trà, hoa cúc, hoa oải hương, hoa hồng và vani bằng việc sử dụng tính dầu khếch tán, nến thơm. Hãy chắc chắn rằng mùi hương mà bạn chọn sẽ giúp bạn cảm thấy dễ chịu nhất nhé!!






Bảo Dưỡng Giường - Nệm Đúng Cách Cho Giấc Ngủ Ngon Hơn​
Bên trên là tổng hợp những bí quyết bảo dưỡng giường - nệm mà Thegioinem.com chia sẽ, hy vọng sẽ đem lại nhiều kiến thức bảo quản phòng ngủ tốt nhất cho bạn và gia đình.

Thegioinem.com​


----------



## Nguyen Lynh

ở thegioinem có ưu đãi cho dịch vụ vệ sinh giường nệm k ạ.


----------



## Tu Anh

sử dụng nệm bao lâu mình vệ sinh hợp lý bạn


----------



## Chin Chin

Nguyen Lynh nói:


> ở thegioinem có ưu đãi cho dịch vụ vệ sinh giường nệm k ạ.


Có nhé bạn, bạn vào đây để xem chi tiết hơn ạ Dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm, thảm, sofa giảm 20 -30% | Thegioinem.com


----------



## Chin Chin

Tu Anh nói:


> sử dụng nệm bao lâu mình vệ sinh hợp lý bạn


 4 tháng/1 lần là kỹ r ạ


----------

